# New Ride...finally Built...brand new SIX13 Team



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

Now...if the snow would ever stop freaking falling...I could get some road time on her!


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to need your street address, city, state, and zip code...i need to come and steal your bike...haha, just kidding man, beautiful bike though.


----------



## jkcoda007 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Nice...*

Nice! Thanks man!

This is my favorite scheme on a road bike...carbon on raw alum. The picture doesn't do it justice. Thanks for the pos. feed!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Gorgeous rig. I have the same bike but with Campy Record and Mavic Cosmic Carbone Premiums -- very similar-looking to yours. The Six13 is a great frame.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I really like the color combo black & white on frame & Wheels set, enjoy your fastbike.


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

Congradulation, very nice bike!

I'm from Quebec (Canada) and I'm really we receive snow again this weekend GRRRRR :mad2:


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

its beautiful...


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

Glad to see you got it done-- Looks awesome :thumbsup: 
Almost thought it was mine, except Dura ace crank and in black (I've heard lots of rave on that hollowgram crank set up) You're gonna love those wheels.
Enjoy!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

One of the top 5 best looking bikes I've ever seen on this site.
Congrats. That looks way sweet.


----------

